# 1921 mead ranger



## destin (Nov 14, 2007)

i just bought a lovely 1921 mead ranger, and am very excited.
Will arrive via post very soon.

anyone have links to bikes of this year in good condition, i searched alot and very little info or photos exist.

cheers and thanks!


----------



## eazywind (Nov 14, 2007)

*1921 or 1922*

According to literature my Mead ranger is a 1921 or 22. Link below to pics. Marc

http://www.easywind2.com/ranger.html


----------



## destin (Nov 14, 2007)

wow beautiful bike Marc!

my bike is identical to yours, or vise versa 

although your paint might be in better shape than mine.
Its my first real "collectible" bike, and i am very excited 

all original except tire rubber

your other bikes are quite striking as well my friend

Cheers


----------



## destin (Nov 14, 2007)

how much would you guess bikes like ours are worth?

i will never sell mine as it is something i want to keep forever.
I am just curious if i paid a good price for it 

thanks


----------



## destin (Nov 14, 2007)

also...

did you fashion a battery to work in yours>? 
or perhaps some sort of aftermarket battery for the head lamp?

Cheers


----------



## destin (Nov 14, 2007)




----------



## kunzog (Nov 15, 2007)

check these out.........
http://community-2.webtv.net/nbt4952/BILLSBICYCLEPAGE/


----------



## destin (Nov 15, 2007)

very nice!

mine looks to be a 1920 or 1921

have the original aristocrat seat 

cannot wait for it to arrive, the pics i have are of it all dusty.
it had been in storage for years...

very excited!


----------

